# Anyone have any new rifle projects this year?



## dlip

Anyone have any new rifle projects this summer or this year. Anything from restoring, buying a new gun to hunt with, buying a plinker or tacticalizing a gun, OR ANYTHING IN BETWEEN. Had a Romanian AK that I had bought, and some fruity family members didn't like the idea of a "full blown terrorist" weapon being in the safe so I sold it to be the bigger man. The gun didn't mean much. She was my project, I was going to turn her into a sporting gun. Oh well, now I'm looking for something new. Speak up about your projects as it will give us ideas about projects for others to start.


----------



## cutterT

i found a remy 700 long action in my dad's attic. it was chambered in .270 and the barrel was in bad condition (my dad had bought it at a police auction and just therw it up in the attic  )so i sent the barreled action to e.r. shaw for a rebarreling, and just got it back today! its a 24 inch medium bull with helical fluting, black matte finish, chambered now in .30-06. i got a 2.5x10x50mm side-focus nikon monarch scope for it, and all i need now is a stock. i think i'll get the h.s. precision pss31 sporter thumbhole in black. but i need to save up a bit more money! once i get it all finished, ill put up some pictures.


----------



## dlip

Sounds awesome! Looking foward to the pictures.


----------



## MossyMO

Putting a Mosin Nagant M44 7.62X54 into a synthetic stock and tapping the barrel/reciever for a scope mount to put a modern day scope on it. Sending in the bolt to have the handle stretched and turned down so it works with the top mounted scope. This is going to be my inexpensive (.308) with a more modern look to it. !!!
If anyone knows how or knows of someone who has done the scope mount this way, I appreciate advice before I go through trial and error?

Below are a few links I'm using as a guide - 
http://surplusrifle.com/reviews/oddsandends3/index.asp 
http://surplusrifle.com/reviews2005/lil ... /index.asp


----------



## cutterT

that mosin project sounds great! i have always been somewhat of a mosin fan myself.


----------



## Longshot

I've been waiting for over 4 months to get my new shooter. Took my Rem. XP100R action in 260 Rem. Ordered a Pac-Nor 26" barrel, 1:8 twist polygonal rifling. Had it fluted and stainless with a parkerized finish. It has been done but am waiting for the McMillian stock to be inleted yet. Also put a Badger Ordnance tactical bolt knob on it. The rings and 6.5-20X Zeiss is sitting here waiting. I can't wait to get it to the range to try it out. Hope it's a shooter.

:sniper:


----------



## dlip

I'm interested in seeing the final results of all these guns. Y'all make sure and post some pictures up. Don't know when I'll be starting my project gun. Just got invited to nodak so I may have to forget about the rifle and go with the shotgun. I'll make sure to post up some pic's of whatever I get.


----------



## Bore.224

I am going to spice up that old 10/22 My brother left over my place. New barrel and stock hopefully it will go well?


----------



## Jim Licquia

I have a new Browning A Bolt Medallion II in 30-06 on order. It was setup with a Leupold scope and bore sighted yesterday. This morning, my dealer sighted it in for me and called and said it is ready for pick-up. I will go down and get it tomorrow.

Great dealer, by the way, with a very well stocked and equipped shop. He is Gene Wooters and his shop is Wooters Sport Shop in Findlay, IL.


----------



## DutyHonorCountryUSMC

Just bought a SKS last week.... plan on getting a folding stock or something of the such... mod it out so it looks a bit more tactical.

I also plan on 2 weeks from now buying the Mini 14 i was talking about in another thread.... Look forward to the carbine feel of the gun, probably wont do much to it.... leave it mostly stock.

The cabelas magazine has a nice tactical set for shotguns.... i think my 3rd gun will be a tactical shotgun of some sorts.... still looking into it.


----------



## farmerj

Still got my Mosin to put together as well as get finish putting the M14 together.

just got a set of Stoney Point turret knobs for that one.


----------



## Longshot

dlip

Here is the rifle that I mentioned above. I am sending the Zeiss scope back. Tried it on a couple rifles and the reticle must be loose. Will be ordering a Leupold instead. Put a different scope on it last weekend and it's a shooter.


----------



## Longshot

Here is a picture of my first camo paint job. This is my Rem. 700P in 308. Just got done with it tonight. Not too bad for a first try. Base coat is tan with dark brown break-up and grey tracks. Could use a little more break-up maybe. Maybe the next one will come out better.


----------



## dlip

Wow, those look awesome. Keep em coming.I wouldn't mind doing something like that with my next rifle.


----------



## the_rookie

im thinking about starting a mini 14 project and puting on a 24x scope with a synthetic stock


----------



## HARRY2

I am about to build an AR15, just ordered a stripped lower reciever, now if i could just decide if i want the 16 inch carbine or the standard 20 inch setup.


----------



## gabe

Yeah. I have a rifle my son and his buddy took apart and couldn't get it put back together.


----------



## dlip

Boo yeah, gabe is back.


----------



## fmsniper

this is a VZ24, I Lapped the lugs, polished the race ways and feed ramp, trued the action, re barreled it with a 26 inch stainless fluted Heavy barrel 1-10 twist, 11 degree target crown, bent the bolt handle, glass and pillar bed lower half of a ATI stock, chambered in 308, 2 pound trigger


----------



## Kiwi98j

I'm building 3 rifles as Christmas gifts for my son and daughter and myself. For my daughter, I'm building a .243, 24" PacNor match barrel, 1-10 twist, using a Savage m-10 action, I've chosen a semi-finished Woodsmith stock in fance AA walnut and will inlet and finish myself - scope is a Burris FairField II - 4.5x14.

For my son, a .6.5-284, PacNor 26" ss barrel, Savage m-112 acton, Savage BV stock and weaver T-24.

For Santa, I'm building a .308 Win 1,000 yd Palma competioion rifle over another Savage m-12 acton, Broughton 27" 5 groove, super match barrel and Lyman reciver sights. Stock is a modified Savage BV with barrel vents, adjustable comb and butt pate, accessory rail and forend stop.

All parts are purchased - finally, and on the way. I'll do all the action truing and machine work and most of the finsh work.


----------



## KRAKMT

I am making my last payment tomorrow on my new 264 win. 700 Rem with a fluted krieger barrel and richards thumbhole stock. Gunsmith said it would be ready by hunting season but I am in no rush(still scraping cash).


----------



## Jorge_V

[[]]


----------



## Scooter

Worked up ammo for deer season this summer. It is for a .338 RUM I bought in DEC.04 and is it accurate. First load is a 210gr Scirocco at 3248fps and the second is a 210 Barnes TSXBT steppin out at 3379fps the latter gives me over 5300 flbs at the muzzel!  I also just started on a .264 Win Mag I had the barrel ordered last week it will be built on a model 700 action I can't wait until it's done. It will be one hell of a shooter once I get my hands on it! :sniper:


----------



## wyolax

I just bought a rem 700 sps with a ziess 4.5x14x50 in the .243. its nice shooting somthing doesnt take ur shoulder off.


----------



## wyolax

SCOOTER, do u have trouble with shot placement considering ur using a .338 for DEER


----------



## Scooter

Didn't know shot placement was relative to caliber selection. If you put the bullets were they belong does it matter what your shooting? I have no problem placing my shots with my .338 RUM that is for sure. I'm better with that rifle than most I have seen with a .270 but I guess that would mean that caliber selection isn't relative to accuracy all the time either.


----------



## wyolax

little bit of an over kill, i could never figure out why people think they need big cal. for such small game.


----------



## People

You do not need that much power. It is more fun to have it sometimes. I personally like the 50BMG for those critters. Now only if ND would allow me to use it again.


----------



## Scooter

wyolax,

Define the word need in sicumstances of deer hunting. I personaly enjoy shooting my .338 RUM very much and it's deadly accurate. I don't see why people shoot deer with .22 cal anything but that's me. If we all hunted deer with rifles that fit the "need" we would have never gotten past the 30-30 or the 25-20 and the such but we did. As long as I get 1 shot drops from my "BIG CALIBERS" I will continue to shoot them.


----------



## dlip

And I like 185 grain CXP 3 ballistic silver tips for oklahomas relatively smaller whitetail's compared to those up north. Sure, they are designed for elk and black bear, but I like the moderate expansion and extreme weight retention. Like scooter says, if we stopped at what we needed, we wouldn't have gone past the 30-30 or the 25-20. The thing I like about my bullets is the minimal expansion when they come into contact with small obstacles. It takes actual bone or something super thick to slow it down. Not small limbs off of trees that I can't see through the binoculars or through the sights of my gun.


----------



## sdeprie

I don't see anything wrong with someone using a 338 RUM for deer as long as they don't criticize what someone else uses, and I haven't seen that. I personally don't think I would enjoy shooting it, but that's why there are different calibers available. I didn't think I would enjoy shooting a 338-06 JDJ from a pistol, either. I also appreciate not using the caliber to make up for shot placement. Enjoy.


----------



## 94silverado

Me and my dad are restoring a Remington 742, a Remington Targemaster 510, 22 Hornet with a 16 Ga. interchangable barrel.


----------



## cya_coyote

i have to agree with scooter... i have felt UNDER gunned before... but i would rather have too much than too little... shot placement isn't the deal, it is how comfortable you are with the weapon... i get criticized for using my 300 weatherby around here because very few people are using magnums for deer, but i am very comfortable with it... and comfortable is more accurate...

:sniper:


----------



## Remington 7400

I'm building yet another 10/22.

So far I have installed a US Ordinance (Clarke) .920 Bull Barrel. I have a Boyd's Dakota Will nutmeg laminate stock on the way. I still need to install a trigger kit and a titanium extractor.

UPDATE:

Well the Boyds stock didn't do much for me so I sold it to a buddy. Now installed is a Bell & Carlson Anshultz style thumbhole target stock. I replaced the entire trigger group with a Hornet Custom group including a volquartzen set trigger and Bell & Carlson exetended mag release. Haven't changed extractors yet, but I am having all kinds of trouble pulling empties from that match grade chamber. I upgraded my rings from Wally world 4 dollar simmons cheapies to Weaver Quad rings. I've got a BSA contender on her now, but before it is all over will probably crown this baby with a 4.5-14x40 Nikon Mil-Dot.

:sniper:


----------



## HARRY2

As you can see i went with the carbine,lots of fun to shoot,now i think i will build a 20 inch rifle.


----------



## MarineCorps

sacz u want to sell that thing to me? :lol:


----------



## HARRY2

MarineCorps said:


> sacz u want to sell that thing to me? :lol:


They are very easy to put together and this one only cost 603.00 after shipping and FFL fees


----------



## Jcampbell

Im wondering what parts i need to convert my rem. 700 30-06 to a 6mm-06. Is all i need the barrel?


----------



## Scooter

A new barrel would be the minimum requiered for the conversion. But it just wouldn't be that much fun to stop there!


----------



## bowshot

shot placement on chucks dont matter much when you slam them with the 06 cause when you hit them with the 110s or the 150s the just kind of go pop


----------



## huntin1

I'm working on a Ruger 10/22, so far I've installed a Power Custom trigger kit and extended mag release, and a Volquartsen recoil bolt buffer.

The scope is a BSA 3x9x40 AO with an illuminated Mildot reticle.

Here's what it looks like now:










On order is a Green Mountain fluted barrel, and a Hogue Overmolded stock.
I'll post another pic when she's done.

huntin1


----------



## bowshot

why the adjustable objective for a .22


----------



## huntin1

Most scopes have the parallax adjusted for 100 yards, an adjustable objective allows you to set the parallax for whatever yardage you are shooting at.

huntin1


----------



## bowshot

yea but you cant shoot much past 100 yards with a 22 unless you just plan on shooting cans


----------



## huntin1

If the scope parallax is set at 100 yards it can cause variations in group size when shooting at ranges either greater, or more importantly in this case, less than 100 yards. May not mean much to most people when shooting gophers etc., but to us anal, small group chasers, it means alot.

huntin1


----------



## Burly1

Let us know how the project works out. I have three 10/22's. Two have custom sporter weight barrels with Overmolded stocks and they shoot very nicely, even though those match chambers are a little picky about which ammo will cycle cleanly. I'm particularly interested in the Power Custom trigger kit and am wondering how much of a perceived difference they really make. I had to smile when I read another of Huntin1's posts about how your glass should cost twice as much as your rifle. It happens that I have a Leupold 3X (discontinued) on one and a Leupold 1.5-5x on the other. Pricey glass, but it makes all the difference in the way the rifles shoot. Striped gophers haven't got a chance inside of 75 yards, maybe farther if I can just hold still. Good shooting, Burl


----------



## dlip

HARRY SACZ said:


> MarineCorps said:
> 
> 
> 
> sacz u want to sell that thing to me? :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> They are very easy to put together and this one only cost 603.00 after shipping and FFL fees
Click to expand...

What brand upper and what brand lower did you use??? Did you buy stripped receivers or did you buy complete??? I love ar-15's and the way they are built, cough it up.


----------



## huntin1

Burly1 said:


> I had to smile when I read another of Huntin1's posts about how your glass should cost twice as much as your rifle. It happens that I have a Leupold 3X (discontinued) on one and a Leupold 1.5-5x on the other. Pricey glass, but it makes all the difference in the way the rifles shoot. Striped gophers haven't got a chance inside of 75 yards, maybe farther if I can just hold still. Good shooting, Burl


Yeah, I feel a little underscoped with the BSA, at just over $100 it's the cheapest scope I own. I must say though that for a $100 scope it is suprisingly clear. I haven't shot it a whole lot, hope it works out. It's another one of those things I let plainsman talk me into, he has the same scope on his 10/22. Oh well, he hasn't steered me wrong, much. 

Did I say twice as much? I guess that's true f you want really great glass. 

As to the trigger kit, not sure, it made a little bit of difference, but not nearly as much as when you go with the whole custom trigger group. Still, it is better now than the stock factory trigger.

I'll keep you posted.

huntin1


----------



## Longshot

I have the same BSA scope but in 4-16. I have no complaints about it yet.


----------



## HARRY2

dlip said:


> HARRY SACZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarineCorps said:
> 
> 
> 
> sacz u want to sell that thing to me? :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> They are very easy to put together and this one only cost 603.00 after shipping and FFL fees
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What brand upper and what brand lower did you use??? Did you buy stripped receivers or did you buy complete??? I love ar-15's and the way they are built, cough it up.
Click to expand...

Stag lower,DPMS lower parts kit,i dont know who made the stock. The upper is from Model 1 Sales. So far i have about 500 rounds through it with no problems.


----------



## huntin1

OK, as promised, my Ruger 10/22 project:

*Before:*










*After , with the Hogue overmold stock and Green Mountain blue fluted barrel:*



















Have not had a chance to shoot it yet, hope it shoots as good as it looks. 

huntin1


----------



## Longshot

Looks great! I could use some range time myself.

:sniper:


----------



## natemil373

Huntin1-Whats with the weird pics??? I don't see the 10-22 after the conversion, but there are 3 pics. One is a guy and a boy on a cart with 3-4ft of ground clearance, the other is an old truck and the last is like 6 guys in a scuzzy looking pool with a keg of beer betwwen them???? Let me see the 10-22.


----------



## huntin1

natemil373 said:


> Huntin1-Whats with the weird pics??? I don't see the 10-22 after the conversion, but there are 3 pics. One is a guy and a boy on a cart with 3-4ft of ground clearance, the other is an old truck and the last is like 6 guys in a scuzzy looking pool with a keg of beer betwwen them???? Let me see the 10-22.


Dang that's wierd it had been up there for awhile, now those three pics show up and they are not even mine. Never seen them before. I'll edit it.

huntin1


----------



## dogdigger

i am still waiting on the boyd stock to come in at the gunsmiths. T- 8 weeks and counting. they said it should come in this week so my .308 should be done in the next few weeks.

mark


----------



## bwnelson

Just won an auction for this years project gun, decided to finish someone else's project:

FN Mauser Venezuelan Contract Sporter 7x57. Barrel has been cut to 19" but still is an inch past an otherwise nice (very nice) mannlicher stock. Will cut and crown to flush with the wood, install a Win 70 style wing safety, drop in a Timney, bed the stock (full length to barrel end I think), add a ramp front sight for asthetics, scope it with a straight 4 Leupy and see what she does.

Stock is advertised as dings and scratches. I'll see what I need to do with it when it gets here, but the lines are nice and the figure is very nice.

Have a look boys ... any suggestions?


----------



## huntin1

For pic hosting, if you do not want to use this site, try:

http://www.hunt101.com/index.php

http://photobucket.com/

Rememer to reduce pic size to 640x480

huntin1


----------



## SDHandgunner

I'm totally reworking my Ruger K77/22VBZ in .22 LR. To start with I had to square the shoulder of the barrel shank to get the barrel straight in the action. As a result I ended up having to machine .020" off of the breech face of the barrel, shortening the chamber .020". This turned out to be a good thing as now the bullets make full contact with the Rifling Throat when I chamber a round. The Barrel attaching V-Block was cracked so a replacement was ordered and installed.

I also found a high spot in the inletting of the stock between the front and rear action screws. In showing this to my gunsmith he said "Let's Pillar Bed it". So at his urging I had a machinist buddy make a bedding block that is also going to serve as a recoil lug, and has the front action pillar attached to it also. In addition to adding a rear pillar also for the rear action screw and complete glass bedding my gunsmith is also bedding the rear most 2" of the barrel (with the rest of the Barrel being Free Floated).

I have reworked the trigger until it breaks like glass. I have made a replacement spring for the trigger / sear so it now breaks at 2 pounds (but may try come up with a spring that produces a 1 pound pull safely for Bench Testing).

In addition to all of this I am adding a Simmons Japanese made #800116 8x32x44mm AO Rifle Scope. This Scope features fully multi coated optics, a fine crosshair with a 1/4 minute reticle and target turrets. No these scopes are no longer produced, and I was lucky enough to find one.

In addition to all of the above I also picked up a Ruger KM77RFP MKII Stainless-Synthetic Sporter in .223. I have free floated the forend, tuned the trigger and hand lapped the bore. I have mounted up a Nikon Buckmaster 3x9x40mm Rifle Scope, but may switch the 3x9 to my .243 and the 4.5x14x40mm AO Nikon Buckmaster Rifle Scope from the .243 to the new .223. One of these days I need to get out and break the barrel in on this .223 and get the scope zeroed.

Larry


----------



## Kiwi98j

Larry

Sounds like great projects and great to see that you are working with your rifle to extract the maximum potential. There is so much to be said for sweat equity and pride of workmanship.

Sure is satisfying isn't it?


----------



## DuaneinND

Personal projects are a 6/47 on a 700 Rem, #3 Shilen SS, not sure what stock yet. #2 Is a 300 win mag on a 700 Rem, #2 Douglas XX SS, stock is going to be the original wood with a maple foren tip and grip cap, the checkering will be cut instead of the original pressed, pillar bedded, and done in a satin oil finish. # 3 is a 257 DGR, #7 Shilen, SS, select match, 12 twist, Holland muzzle brake, Rem 700 action, a hunter bench stlye stock. #4 is a Heym 98 mauser, spoon handle bolt, Douglas #2, XX, SS barrel, 7x57, stock will be from a blank of english walnut.


----------



## Crackshot

My project is to own a tack driving 22 auto. I bought a Ruger 10-22 and out of the box it wouldn't group anywhere close to acceptable.. After considering the cost to trick it out, I saw a Thompson Benchmark and made a swap. Now, unlike the 10-22 which has a gazillion aftermarket parts available, I can't find a single place that offers an after market trigger for the Thompson, or anyone who can modify the present trigger, which is all this rifle needs to be a shooter. Got the heavy barrel, free floated laminated stock, quality scope, rings bases, etc. The present trigger is about 4lbs and I want something in the 6 oz range. Could somebody help me....please!!!!!!!!


----------



## Remington 7400

Trade it back to the ruger and start buysing up that gazillion parts! Its like a contagious disease, once you start working on a Ruger you can't stop. I've just started on Ruger 10/22 number 5, this is going to be the most expensive build yet, heres the rundown so far.

Ruger Factory 10/22 stainless receiver
Ruger Factory 10/22 polished bolt 
Volquartsen recoil spring
Volquartsen bolt handle and quide rod
Volquartsen extractor

20 inch Stainless Green Mountian barrel, Right now its at Compass Lake Engineering in Flordia getting diamond fluted

All I've got so far and already got over 500 dollars in it.

And for anyone that is interensted, heres the link to Compass Lake.

http://www.compasslake.com/Flute Barrel.htm


----------



## Crackshot

Thanks Remington but I know damn well there is someone, somewhere who can get me the trigger I want for this Benchmark. I'm not gonna give up as it was "love at first sight with this rifle."...you know how it is! Since you are obviouslyexperienced and into custom stuff, why not do a new comer a big favor and help me research this. . Come to Tx. and I'll take you monster catfishin' as a return favor.
Lets talk some huntin and [email protected]


----------



## SDHandgunner

Crackshot said:


> My project is to own a tack driving 22 auto. I bought a Ruger 10-22 and out of the box it wouldn't group anywhere close to acceptable.. After considering the cost to trick it out, I saw a Thompson Benchmark and made a swap. Now, unlike the 10-22 which has a gazillion aftermarket parts available, I can't find a single place that offers an after market trigger for the Thompson, or anyone who can modify the present trigger, which is all this rifle needs to be a shooter. Got the heavy barrel, free floated laminated stock, quality scope, rings bases, etc. The present trigger is about 4lbs and I want something in the 6 oz range. Could somebody help me....please!!!!!!!!


Go to http://jardinc.com/ and click on "THOMPSON" from the menu on the left side of the page. They have the Trigger you are looking for I think.

Larry


----------



## clampdaddy

I've got a project that I've been tinkering with for a while. It started with a VZ24 military mauser. I ordered an X grade walnut JRS model stock from Boyds (be prepared for long waits and alot of B.S. any time you order anything that they don't have on the shelf) and a double X grade feather weight 22 inch barrel from Douglas. It's chambered in 7x57mm Mauser and I can't decide if I should stamp it as a 7x57 or .275 Rigby. It wears konetrol rings and bases and a Leopold 4x12-40. I'm still not sure if I like the scope yet and may send it in to have the fine duplex reticle swaped out for a German#1 reticle. I sanded a whole bunch of the forearm wood down until it felt like a splinter forend on an old side by side shotgun and shaped a schnable tip on it. The bottom metal is an aluminum piece that I ordered from Midway, not realy because I liked the way it looked but because I was trying to save some weight. A friend finished one of his stocks in Brownells Custom Oil and I liked it, I think I'll try it on mine as well. For a trigger I'm using a Timney Sportsman with a saftey. I'm going to leave the military saftey on as well just because it makes bolt disasembly so much easyer. Well thats it. It's no super-magnum but it's pretty light and is a great pointer. After head spacing, blueing and final stock finishing it should be a sweet little mid range hunting rifle.

WHAT SAY THE BRETHEREN?!?!?!?!


----------



## Scooter

My rifle project for this year is almost done now and I can't wait to use it for deer season this year! It is a .264 WM built on a model 700 action using a Broughton barrel flutted and finished at 27", with a Holland recoil lug. The action too include floorplate, and trigger guard was all Falcon coated with the S&K scope rings a satin stainless color. This will all be dropped in a gray and white marble colored Hollond fiberglass stock that has a high Monte Carlo check weld and palm swell. The lugs have been lapped and bolt face trued and will all be pillar bedded into the stock. I will top this with a Leupold 3.5-14x40 VXIII. This project has consumed my thoughts for many months and I'm eargerly awaiting the day that I get to take it through it's paces at the range!


----------



## Horsager

Jeez, I feel like a rookie. I'm just trying to get loads worked up for a new Kimber Montana in .243. My plan is to use 85gn TSX bullets. The rifle didn't like R-19 powder, at least not in quantities that make for good velocity, so it's off to H-414 and maybe some Varget. Should make for a nice walking rifle for varmints and Antelope, will also see use as a "pickup" gun for whatever fuzzy critters that stand around too long.

:strapped:


----------



## farmerj

farmerj said:


> Still got my Mosin to put together as well as get finish putting the M14 together.
> 
> just got a set of Stoney Point turret knobs for that one.


Got to shoot the M14 today with the gunsmith. Took a Polytech M14 and did a National Match job on it. New barrel and bunch of other stuff. It should do alright.

Had to send it back with him to rebed the receiver. Seems it is too far from the trigger group to allow the bolt to depress the hammer far enough to catch the sear.


----------



## ac700wildcat

I have a Mossberg 45b 10/22. Got it at an auction sale for like $20. Not sure there is much i can do with it to "pretty" it up. Any suggestions? Bolt seems very smooth on it although the handle has been welded back on as well as the rear sight. Have had it sittin around for around five or six years now. Tried re-blueing it once that didn't turn out so well. Re-finished the stock and that looks nice except it is cracked all over the place. Trigger guard is broken on it as well. Not sure if i should just but a few replacement pieces to make it closer to new or if there is something else i can do with it.


----------



## Horsager

I'm not sure if it would take or not but maybe the Plum Brown used on some muzzle loader kits would look good on your old 22.

ac700, your 45b sounds like that dog with only one eye, no nuts, no teeth and bad gas, I think his name was LUCKY!!


----------



## ac700wildcat

Lol i know its seen way better days. I shot it quite a bit when i first got it and then put it in the cabinet to rest. Shot straight for me then tho. Not thinking its worth buying a stock and bolt for it. Pretty sure a new barrel with sights would be out of the ? too. Prolly just let it sit there and look old i guess.


----------



## farmerj

The rifle and the final target to dial in the mechanical zeros.


----------



## Scooter

Here are some pics of my new rifle! [siteimg]5489[/siteimg] [siteimg]5492[/siteimg] I will post some targets when I get more time.


----------



## Jiffy

Scooter, is that your .264?? Looks pretty damn sweet!! Eager to see how it prints.


----------



## Scooter

Yes that is my .264 and everything is as mentioned except the scope I went with another Burris FFII 4.5-14x44 with the Ballisic Plex.


----------



## irish

Guns that i have bulit from "kits" 
1919a4 
1919a6 had to have to belt feds both semi .
a few ar`s
ak47 2
FAL a few
10/22 5 way fun
working on MG 42 semi
Working on MG 34 semi
Got into the belt feds helping a friend with his vehicle collection he has 50 now and they all need guns ! Its nice to have friends that let you spend there money .

Irish


----------



## People

I want to build one of these http://competitionshootingstuff.com/ The R5 repeater. You can read more about it here. http://www.6mmbr.com/gunweek074.html

Now I only need to get a Rem700 LH short action receiver.

This guy has had the right hand version out for a while and only reciently brought out the left hand gun.

I was thinking about going with this kit but decided against it because I am not sure if I want to glue it in. http://www.tubegun.net/ This kit would allow me to easily switch to 308 or any thing like that if I wanted to. 
I do want to go with 6mmbr using the Lapua chamber and a no turn neck.


----------



## weasle414

I'm making a new stock for my muzzleloader and snow camoing the synthetic stock that's on it now. I'll get pics when it's all done. I'm so excited!


----------



## weasle414

All I have to do is sanding seal it and polyurethane it and it's done!







The gun's sitting on top of a coffee table I just got done with about a week ago. What does everybody think?


----------



## Scooter

The .264 shoots as good as it looks and I am now on too my 6.5-06 AI. I will post some pictures of that when that is done! Right now the best group I shot shot was about 1/2 an inch at 200 yards with a 130gr. Barnes TSX and 67gr. RL25 with the .264 WM.


----------



## weasle414

Scooter said:


> The .264 shoots as good as it looks and I am now on too my 6.5-06 AI. I will post some pictures of that when that is done! Right now the best group I shot shot was about 1/2 an inch at 200 yards with a 130gr. Barnes TSX and 67gr. RL25 with the .264 WM.


I can't wait to see that! When are you expecting to finish it?


----------



## Horsager

Scooter, your stock looks like a "McSwirly" McMillan.


----------



## Scooter

I'm hoping to have my rifle done in early August. The stock is actualy a Darrel Holland fiberglass Sako style stock It has a higher comb on the butt end, palm swell in the pistol grip, and a nice slim forarm. I will post pictures of my 6.5-06 AI as soon as I can.


----------



## big_al_09

my project is getting a rifle! the only things i have are an 870, and a marlin semi-auto .22 that went kaput. :******: so now i have a shotgun and a busted .22, and i need a rifle for coyote hunting.


----------



## squirrel sniper101

get a .308


----------



## weasle414

:withstupid: Lol, Alec is using for JUST coyote hunting... 223 or 22-250. Or you could get a 243 and we can reload together and save you some money.


----------



## KRAKMT

Picked my 264win mag up a couple weeks ago- closing on a house so haven't been able to shoot.
:beer:


----------



## Scooter

Forgot to say that my 6.5-06 is done and boy is it a shoooter! It is just loving 129gr SST's, 140gr GS's, and 130gr AB. I will post pictures soon.


----------



## Horsager

My 1st custom is in progress. A 257Wby on a SS Classic Winchester action with standard Wby freebore. #3 Lilja to be finished @ 25"ish, McMillan Classic stock, scope bases opened up to 8x40. It'll be topped with a 4.5-14x40 Leupold, either a Vari-X III with an M-1 elevation turret or a 4.5-14x40 VX-III Leupold with a Boone and Crocket reticle.


----------



## neb_bo

i thought gold rings were slumming for you horsager? oke:


----------



## Horsager

neb_bo said:


> i thought gold rings were slumming for you horsager? oke:


There you go thinking again!! :rollin:

Vari X-III"s and especially the newer VX-III's I like a lot. The Vari-X II's while mechanically sound to leave a bit to be desired comparatively.

While shooting a couple weekends ago I shot a 4-12x40 Vari-X II at the 300yd target and a 4.5-14x50 Zeiss @ the 600yd target, the difference was astounding! Mechanically the Leupold allowed me to dial the dope I needed for 300yds flawlessly. Optically however it is no contest.

The rifle is months away from being done, one never knows what the "optics gods" will bestow upon me by then. Rumor is that Leica is coming with a new riflescope soon, I've used enough of their binocs to know that I like Leica.


----------



## Jiffy

I hear the chant already.............Nightforce, Nightforce, Nightforce, Nightforce, Nightforce.....


----------



## flashhole

One project this year was refinishing the stock on my CZ550 FS. This is how it came out.










This one is chambered in 243 Winchester with the detachable magazine. I like it much better without a scope but would like to find an after-market peep sight or firesight system. Haven't had any luck with that.


----------



## universitywaterfowler

Anyone ever use the 7mm 08. Smaller bullet then the 308, should be flatter shooting, and a hell of a long range shooter. I have been looking at this caliber for a long time, I like to go out and shoot long distance for fun.


----------



## Jiffy

The 260 is becoming very popular in the tactical world. It is a surprising little round. Something to take into consideration that is for sure.

buuuuuuuut, how can you turn your back on the 308?!?! It's so cute.... :wink: :lol:


----------



## jhegg

My new toy is a AR-30 (338 Lapua Mag) with a US Optics SN3 3.8-22x58 scope. I will post up some picks when I get some. Hopefully, I can get out and shoot it this weekend.
Jim


----------



## Jiffy

Jim, I had no idea you were into rifle of that ilk.

Need some help shooting it?


----------



## jhegg

I can always use some help, especially carrying it! Are you going to be around this weekend?


----------



## Horsager

CRAP!! I can already see where this is going. Jiffy and Jhegg are gonna have my steel targets all beat up before I get to use them again! CRAP!! Wish I could be there, CRAP!!


----------



## jhegg

Steel targets? :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :beer:


----------



## Jiffy

:lol: :lol: Yeah I think that 338 Lapua may need a little thicker steel than what your targets are. I guess that depends on the bullet type also. Hey Jim do you want to load up some 250 gr. TSX bullets? They shouldn't do too much damage. :wink: :lol:

Should be around all weekend. I think its suppose to be a windy b!tch though.


----------



## xdeano

nice set up Jhegg, lucky Ba$tard! MRX 225g, tungsten core :lol:

xdeano


----------



## Jiffy

xdeano said:


> nice set up Jhegg, lucky Ba$tard! MRX 225g, tungsten core :lol:
> 
> xdeano


That would be even better!  :beer:


----------



## jhegg

Actually, the only ammo I have right now is 250 gr scenars.

This caliber is supposed to be good in the wind with the 300 gr Sierria HPBT's 8)


----------



## thomasw

dlip said:


> Anyone have any new rifle projects this summer or this year. Anything from restoring, buying a new gun to hunt with, buying a plinker or tacticalizing a gun, OR ANYTHING IN BETWEEN. Had a Romanian AK that I had bought, and some fruity family members didn't like the idea of a "full blown terrorist" weapon being in the safe so I sold it to be the bigger man. The gun didn't mean much. She was my project, I was going to turn her into a sporting gun. Oh well, now I'm looking for something new. Speak up about your projects as it will give us ideas about projects for others to start.


:beer: I recently purchased a brand new Ruger 10/22 for the purpose of making a tactical flat top style plinker for when I run out .223 ammo for my AR. If you do a google seach using "Evolution 10/22 stock" or just "EVO" as the search criteria you should find a realy cool website. The name of the company is RB Precison Inc. They make the the stock from 6061 T6 billet aluminum and they anodize it in black like the AR15. Plus they offer a complete line of accessories so you can dress it up any way you like. I purchased a Clerke 16" blued fluted barrel but I am still waiting for the stock to arrive so basically I am still haven't actually seen one in person. In their website you will see photograph's of other people's projects, if I can upload the picture correctly you can see one example but there is a lot more to enjoy if you pop into their site a take a look for yourself. I have found a few bloggs on the web where people say they realy like the way their project turned out so I am hoping mine turns out well too. The reason why I said " brand new" is because I had the same problem with the timing block on my first project. A few years ago I purhased a Butler Creek 20" blued bull barrel and a Houge bull barrel stock so I could convert my used Ruger 10/22 to a tack driver. Since the rifle was used I had the same problem getting the expired shells to eject properly. I replaced the stock extractor with an Eagle claw along with several months of working the breech with one light workover with a little bit of jeweler's ruge and a whole lot of polishing with several grades of emery cloth. Eventully I was able to get it to feed properly but then I had a problem with the new magazine I bought. The old mag with wear and tear work's great though. When I bought my last Ruger the guy at the gun shop who builds custom 10/22's told me not to use a used gun to make this conversion. He said to buy a new rifle and a new barrel and I shouldn't have any problems. Still waiting to see if that is true or not, hate to go though all that again.








[/img]


----------



## thomasw

jhegg said:


> My new toy is a AR-30 (338 Lapua Mag) with a US Optics SN3 3.8-22x58 scope. I will post up some picks when I get some. Hopefully, I can get out and shoot it this weekend.
> Jim


 :sniper: I just googled a picture of the AR-30, very nice.


----------



## bmxfire37

sorry to hear about your terrorist ways... lol

im going to try and fix my model 60...the ejector pins are worn down... i hear that this part comes as a whole reciver and it costs more than a new gun today...but the sientamental value of this gun is worth more...


----------



## MnYoteRookie

With the minimum caliber leagl for deer here in Minnesota being .243, I set off to build a "combo" gun of sorts. One that would be primarily used for my long range predator/varmint hunting, yet pull double duty in case another deer rifle was needed...

I started out with a new Remington 700 VLS chambered in .243. Added a Mueller 6.5-25 x 50 scope riding on Leupold standard bases and their tall rings. And what would a varmint rifle be without a bipod....










Not being able to leave well enough alone, I swapped out the stock with a very nice piece from Bell & Carlson...










I figured I had better throw some lead down range before doing any more mods... I got her on paper at 50 yards. Did a bit of tuning out at 100 yards. When I brought the target back to 200 yards...










I was going to go back to 300 however, the cold and not wanting to walk that far in the deep snow over a chisel plowed field kept me at 200... After only 20 rounds down the tube, this rifle already shows promise. A Jewell trigger is on the way and may very well be my final mod to this up and coming tack driver...


----------



## Brad from ND

I will be dropping the parts off for my first custom rifle in a couple of weeks. It will be a 257 STW on a Rem 700 action, Shilen #6 SS finished to 27 inches with 5/16 flutes, HS Precision stock, and a Timney trigger. Scope wise, I haven't decided between a Zeiss and Swaro but it will probably be in the 4.5-14x50 range. Everything will be finished in Duracoat to look something like the rifle in the opening scene in the movie The Shooter. I haven't got this 1 done yet and I'm already thinking of my next move. I'm thinking a 6mm Rem AI and a 22-6mm Rem. This stuff is addicting!!!!!!!


----------



## sdbaydogs

DTECH AR in 204 - Shilen select match barrel


----------



## bustem306

kill a bobcat


----------



## TANATA

MnYoteRookie said:


> With the minimum caliber leagl for deer here in Minnesota being .243, I set off to build a "combo" gun of sorts. One that would be primarily used for my long range predator/varmint hunting, yet pull double duty in case another deer rifle was needed...
> 
> I started out with a new Remington 700 VLS chambered in .243. Added a Mueller 6.5-25 x 50 scope riding on Leupold standard bases and their tall rings. And what would a varmint rifle be without a bipod....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not being able to leave well enough alone, I swapped out the stock with a very nice piece from Bell & Carlson...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I figured I had better throw some lead down range before doing any more mods... I got her on paper at 50 yards. Did a bit of tuning out at 100 yards. When I brought the target back to 200 yards...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to go back to 300 however, the cold and not wanting to walk that far in the deep snow over a chisel plowed field kept me at 200... After only 20 rounds down the tube, this rifle already shows promise. A Jewell trigger is on the way and may very well be my final mod to this up and coming tack driver...


How much do one of those stocks run? I've been looking for something in snow camo for my next rifle.


----------

